# Worn down nails



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

My dog has worn his nails right down to the quick. On one nail on the back it is bleeding slightly and is obviously irritating him as he is chewing his foot. What can I do to help with this? Not sure why it's worn down so quickly.
Anyone had any experience with this? Any suggestions on how to help?


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Ive never known of a dog wearing their nails down that quick... Where do you normally walk? How are the rest of the nails?


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

They are all apart from 2 on one back paw worn down with just the one bleeding a little.
He is walked in various places with a mix of grass and hard path. Most often is the local canal which is path and cobble stone path with grass surrounding.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Very odd... If it was me i would clean the nail and ensure it is kept well clean to prevent infection. When going out i would either bandage or put a bag or sock over foot. 

It should heal nicely and grow back, if it keeps bleeding and looks infected then take to vet. But im not sure why they have worn so quick. Sure they havent broken off? Do they get cut regular? Maybe there getting brittle and just breaking off if not being cut? Not sure otherwise :s


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

Not sure why it's happening. They look like just smooth worn down rather than broken off. I have never cut them.

Will keep it clean and try the sock. Thanks.


----------

